# Ith-Hils-Weg



## madlad (31. Dezember 2015)

Moin! Ich komme aus der Gegend von Northeim in Südniedersachen und bin auf den ca. 80 km langen Ith-Hils-Weg (Rundweg) aufmerksam geworden (siehe hier: http://www.ith-hils-weg.de/). Einen kleinen Teil (10 km) bin ich gestern auf dem Hils mal abgewandert und war von dem Weg hinsichtlich MTB begeistert. Es handelt sich hier fast ausschließlich um einen durchgehenden Singletrail auf dem Bergkamm, der auf jeden Fall zum Biken einlädt. Jetzt hab ich die Frage, ob wer die restlichen Teile des Ith-Hils-Weges kennt und ein bissl über die restlichen Wegeverhältnisse berichten kann.


----------



## benclimb (31. Dezember 2015)

Moin
Ich habe letztes Jahr eine Tour dort organisiert, vieles recherchiert und dann im Vorfeld und später mit Gruppe Einiges abgefahren.
Bei gpsies ist die gesamte Tour beschrieben. 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wxlkkaeztifxwflw
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fadrdlftnkzljxoa
Den mittleren Ith musst Du mehr tragen als dass man fahren kann. Der Rest ist ausgesprochen schön.
Wenn Du mehr Infos brauchst, auch gern per pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (1. Januar 2016)

Moin, 
ich komme aus der Umgebung von Alfeld und kenne die einzelnen Abschnitte des Ith-Hils-Weges.
Große Teile des Weges verlaufen auf schönen Singletrails.

Ithkamm: Sehr sehr langer durchgehender Singletrail, teilweise verblockt (schieben/tragen), viele Bäume quer zum Trail und später im Jahr stark zugewachsen. (Stück zwischen Lauenstein und Coppenbrügge ist NSG --> für mtb gesperrt (?))
Hilskamm: Bist du ja bereits abgewandert. flowiger Singletrail
Reuberg: Singletrail runter zur Lippoldshöhle
Duingerberg Kammweg: flowiger Singletrail ohne großes auf und ab
Thüster Berg: Kansteinweg (steiniger, steiler Singletrail), schöne Trails bei Marienhagen

Ansonsten gibt es natürlich noch einige schöne Singletrails mehr in der Region neben den genannten Abschnitten des Ith-Hils-Weges (z.B. Trails im Külf, Steinberg, 7-Berge, Sackwald, etc. ).

Im Thread "Leute aus Hildesheim und Umgebung - Wo seid ihr? - [Teil 2]" findest du mehr Infos über die Region sowie Fotos der beschriebenen Trails.


----------



## benclimb (1. Januar 2016)

Hallo madlad,
Was oxysept schreibt, kann ich (tw.) nur bestätigen:

_Ithkamm: Sehr sehr langer durchgehender Singletrail, teilweise verblockt (schieben/tragen), viele Bäume quer zum Trail und später im Jahr stark zugewachsen. (Stück zwischen Lauenstein und Coppenbrügge ist NSG --> für mtb gesperrt (?))_
Stück zwischen Lauenstein und Cobbenbrügge ist zwar NSG, aber die (Wander-) Wege und Kamm-Trails sollten befahrbar sein (keine Schilder)
_Hilskamm: Bist du ja bereits abgewandert. flowiger Singletrail_
Eine der besten Abfahrten vom Rabe Turm!
_Reuberg: Singletrail runter zur Lippoldshöhle_ - Hier steht am Anfang ein Rad und MTB-Verbotsschild der Forst.... Sonst aber toller Trail ;-)

_Duingerberg Kammweg: flowiger Singletrail ohne großes auf und ab
Thüster Berg: Kansteinweg (steiniger, steiler Singletrail), schöne Trails bei Marienhagen_
kenne ich noch nicht...werde ich aber dieses Jahr unbedingt mal versuchen - genauso wie den Külf-Kammweg

@ oxisept: Fährst Du/Ihr da öfter?


----------



## madlad (1. Januar 2016)

Moin Jungs. Dank euch für die ausführlichen Tipps, das hört sich ja mal super an!!! Nun steht eine Tour mehr auf meiner To-Do Liste


----------



## oxysept (1. Januar 2016)

Im Reuberg steht ein Mtb-Verbotsschild beim Trail runter Richtung Lippoldshöhle, muss wohl neu sein? Oder meinst du den Trail beim Funkturm, da könnte ich mir ein Verbotsschild eher vorstellen? 

@benclimb: Fahre ca. ein zwei Mal die Woche hier in der Gegend um Alfeld.


----------



## benclimb (1. Januar 2016)

Ja, glaube war in Reuberg am Beginn des markierten wanderweges :


----------



## benclimb (1. Januar 2016)

Völlig unverständlich, da zunächst fetter forstweg (der aber dann zur Höhle immer besser wird...) Oxysept vielleicht können wir ja im Frühjahr mal was zusammen fahren, bin öfter Ith, auch zum klettern


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. September 2018)

Gibt es hierzu was aktuelles.
Ich würde gern im Herbst 2018 die komplette Runde fahren.
Hat das jemand in2018 schon gemacht?


----------



## benclimb (27. September 2018)

Ich war > 1 Jahr nicht mehr da. Ist aber bestimmt nicht besser geworden durch die Stürme Herbst 2017. Es gibt bei uns noch Regionen, die sind bis heute (gewollt?) nicht aufgeräumt...


----------



## Edith L. (27. September 2018)

Das ist ja auch mal eine nette Anregung! Danke fürs Thread-hochholen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschy (17. Mai 2021)

Nachdem ich am WE mit nem Kumpel einen Teil des Ith-Hils-Wegs gefahren bin, hier mal meine Erfahrung und noch paar Fragen:

Start: 
Coppenbrügge Krankenhaus - Singletrail, Waldautobahn, beim Bruchweg hochschieben zum Kamm, genialer Trail, bissel Steine, bissel Wurzeln, tolles Ambiente, klasse Aussicht; langweilige (schnelle) Abfahrt ab dem Steinbruch auf Waldautobahn bis zur Ithstraße.
2. Teil:
Einstieg Ith-Kamm-Weg verpasst, irgendwann steil auf Kamm hochgeschoben, toller Wanderweg, tolle Zwischenstücke, aber ständig absteigen und aufsteigen wegen querliegender Bäume und Felskombinationen, die nicht fahrbar sind (mag sein, dass man mit fortgeschrittenen Trial-Fähigkeiten deutlich mehr fahren kann); für den normalo bis fortgeschrittenen MTBer aber kein Vergnügen. Wir haben für 6km 1:40h gebraucht, dann sind wir bei der nächsten Möglichkeit nach Wallensen runter abgebogen.
3. Teil:
Einstieg Marienhagen, Waldautobahn hoch bis Kanstein; schöner Singletrail, teils technisch, eine sehr schwierige Stelle, letztes Stück bis Salzhemmendorf eher unspektakulär
4. Teil:
Feldwege bis Einstieg Saubrink/Oberberg, wenig spektakuläre Waldwege, teils Singletrail bis zum Krankenhaus Lindenbrunn (haben ein Stück ab dort zum zweiten Mal gefahren und sind noch Singletrail von Ithstraße bis Felsenkeller gefahren, war wieder klasse).

Link zur Tour: https://www.komoot.de/tour/368767590?ref=wta

Offene Fragen bevor ich ein zweites Mal dorthin fahre:

1. Ist der restliche Kammweg von Höhe Wallensen bis Holzen gleicher Art (quasi kaum mal 100m am Stück fahrbar) wie der Anfang ab der Ithstraße?

2. Was lohnt sich vom Ith-Hils-Weg, was wir ausgelassen haben und was nicht, sprich:
Bereich Ithwiesen
Hilsweg (hieß oben ja, inklusive Abfahrt beim Ra(A)be Turm; bedeutet aber Abfahrt auf dem Hils-Kamm-Weg direkt, richtig?)
Bereich "unter dem Idtberg"
Bereich Pepelingstal
Bereich Steinberg (Jump-Area?)
Bereich Reubgerg (Route liegt neben dem Kamm, Kamm nicht fahrbar oder nur sehr technisch?)
Bereich Duinger Berg

3. Ist der Ith-Park mit MTB Strecken noch im Betrieb?

Falls wer was weiß, wäre ich über Hinweise sehr erfreut


----------



## oxysept (17. Mai 2021)

1. Ist der restliche Kammweg von Höhe Wallensen bis Holzen gleicher Art (quasi kaum mal 100m am Stück fahrbar) wie der Anfang ab der Ithstraße?
_Ich fahre in der Regel den Kammweg von den Ithwiesen (Holzen) aus bis Höhe Ockensen (von Süden nach Norden), wo der Kammweg den geschotterten Forstweg kreuzt. Ab der Schutzschütte (wäre einigen 100 Meter später gekommen, nachdem ihr den Kammweg verlassen habt), wird der Weg weniger „flüssig“ fahrbar. Das erste Stück, von den Ithwiesen aus, ist der Weg zunächst „zweispurig“ und geht dann in einen Singletrack über. Nach und nach häufen sich die querliegenden Bäume und der Weg wird steiniger und technischer (und es geht häufiger rauf und runter)._


2. Was lohnt sich vom Ith-Hils-Weg, was wir ausgelassen haben und was nicht, sprich:
Bereich Ithwiesen
Hilsweg (hieß oben ja, inklusive Abfahrt beim Ra(A)be Turm; bedeutet aber Abfahrt auf dem Hils-Kamm-Weg direkt, richtig?)
_Man kann den Hilskammweg (vom Raabeturm bis zum Von Langen Platz) fahren oder vom Raabeturm runter über drei/vier Trails bis zum Glasebachteich (Grünenplan) fahren und dann weiter._

Bereich "unter dem Idtberg"
_Ist wohl der Idtberg bei Kaierde mit gemeint. Gibt dort (soweit ich weiß) nichts Besonderes (war aber auch lange nicht vor Ort)._

Bereich Pepelingstal
_Der Name sagt mir nichts, wo ist das?_

Bereich Steinberg (Jump-Area?)
_Delligser Steinberg (Kammweg; schöner steiniger und wurzeliger Singeltrail. Runter zum Waldrand nach Delligsen gibt es eine Downhillstrecke mit Anliegern und Sprüngen (nichts Offizielles).
Alfelder Steinberg (Kammweg; schöner steiniger und wurzeliger Singeltrail.)_


Bereich Reuberg (Route liegt neben dem Kamm, Kamm nicht fahrbar oder nur sehr technisch?)
_Im Reuberg gibt es den Trail von der Reuberghütte runter zur Lippoldshöhle.
Der Trail (Downhill) runter vom Sendeturm (Gerzen) ist auch lohnenswert, es gibt aktuell Probleme mit den Jagdpächtern (Verbotsschilder, Absperrbänder etc.). Deshalb bitte nicht befahren, um die Situation nicht zu verschlimmern!_


Bereich Duinger Berg
_Der Kammweg ist ein flowiger Singletrail (kaum Steine und Wurzeln) zwischen Brunkensen und Duingen. Außerdem steile technische Abfahrt runter nach Brunkensen (Kikedal)._


3. Ist der Ith-Park mit MTB Strecken noch im Betrieb?
_Bin ich noch nicht gewesen. Kann ich deshalb nichts zu sagen._


_Sobald es wieder möglich ist in größeren Gruppen zu fahren, gäbe es (nach Absprache) die Möglichkeit einzelne Wege gemeinsam zu befahren und dir/euch somit vorzustellen. Wir (Gruppe aus ca.10 Mountainbikern mit Enduros (Ebikes und Biobikes)) treffen uns regelmäßig sonntags (gegen 9-10 Uhr) und fahren traillastige Touren (2-3 Stunden um 30km) in der Region um Alfeld/Delligsen. _


----------



## hirschy (21. Mai 2021)

Hi, danke für deine Infos und das Angebot. Vielleicht schaff ich´s mal drauf zurück zu kommen, meld mich dann.

1. Dann hätten wir ja nur noch bissel durchhalten müssen. Mein Kollege, obwohl sonst topfit, hatte vom Auf und Absteigen aber schon Krämpfe und da wir nicht wussten, wie´s weitergeht... 
 Dass du da trotzdem langfährst, obowhl es mit ständigem Auf und Absteigen verbunden ist, wundert mich. Stört dich das nicht?

2. Was lohnt sich ab Raabeturm mehr? Kammweg oder Trails runter (und findet man die?))


Peplingstal:

Sieht halt nach Waldautobahn aus  und könnte man sich dann sparen, den Schlenker.



Beschreibung Delligser Steinberg klingt gut; der Alfelder Steinberg ist wo? (An der Straße "AM Steinberg"? Dann lohnt das da nochmal für ne separate Tour...)


Beim Reuberg meinte ich das Stück:

Ist wohl das Stück vom Sendeturm, was du meinst?!



Das technische Stück "Kikedal" ist das?



Wären auf jeden Fall noch paar schöne Abschnitte... Freu mich auf Teil II des Ith Hils Weges.
Rund um Hildesheim sind die Trails ja auf sehr weichem Waldboden; paar Steine und mehr Wurzeln sind da mal ne nette Abwechslung!


----------



## oxysept (21. Mai 2021)

Zu den Punkte:

1: Das Stück von Holzen bis Ockensen stört mich nicht. Die Bäume liegen ja nur auf den letzten ca. 40 % häufiger quer. Ist ein sehr einzigartiger Trail, da nehme ich das gerne in Kauf. Mehr als 2-3 Mal fahr da aber auch nicht im Jahr lang. 

2: Kommt immer drauf an wo man hin möchte und wie lang die Runde werden soll. Die Glühwein-Trails (1,2,3) sind kürzer als der Kammweg aber dafür nur bergab. Fahre beide Varianten gleich oft. Sind einfach zu finden, die Wege (gehen mehr oder weniger ineinander über).

Peplingstal: Die blauen Wege sind Schotterwege.

Reuberg: Ja, das Stück ist gemeint. Downhill, der lieber gemieden werden sollte um keinen Ärger heraufzubeschwören.

Kikedal: Der rot eingekreiste Bereich ist der Weg durch die Wolfsschlucht. Steiler Schotterweg. Wo der Trail langgeht möchte ich hier nicht zeigen. (Tipp: Strava nachschauen bzw. einfach dem Kammweg folgen.)


----------



## Bogeyman (21. Mai 2021)

oxysept schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Kikedal: Der rot eingekreiste Bereich ist der Weg durch die Wolfsschlucht. Steiler Schotterweg. Wo der Trail langgeht möchte ich hier nicht zeigen. (Tipp: Strava nachschauen bzw. einfach dem Kammweg folgen.)



Hi,
mal 'ne Frage. Ist der Trail geradeaus wieder frei? Da lagen letztes Jahr viele große Bäume quer. Oder macht ihr oben eine >90° Kurve zu einer Seite?


----------



## oxysept (22. Mai 2021)

Ich fahre immer hier lang:








						Kikedal.mp4
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff2250 (22. Mai 2021)

Moin auch 
wo bist Du da runter ?
war vor 2 Wochen auch am Hils von Delligsen zum Roten Fuchs hoch
und dann auf dem Kamm Richtung Süden, nach einigen Wirrungen 
hab kein Navi, bin ich dann oberhalb von Kaierde raus gekommen.

Ich bin hier groß geworden, sollte Dir ja etwas sagen 


Gruß 
Steffen


----------



## oxysept (22. Mai 2021)

Falls sich Deine Frage auf das Video bezieht; der Trail ist nicht im Hils.
Auf deinem Foto dürfte im Hintergrund Adamishütte bzw. der Grill(platz) neben der Hütte zu sehen sein.


----------



## Steff2250 (22. Mai 2021)

Ok Danke 
Jupp Adimishütte in dem Ortsteil unterhalb des Himmelberges bin ich aufgewachsen 
wenn ich mal wieder unten bin können wir ja mal ne Tour machen,
Den Sonntag wo ich im Hils war sind mir grad mal 3 Mountainbiker entgegen gekommen 
ist nicht so Überlaufen wie der Deister oder der Harz....


----------



## waterproof (22. Mai 2021)

Moinsen, ich bin die Runde letztes Jahr komplett gewandert. Jetzt würde ich gern mit 2,2 Zoll und Starrgabel wiederkommen. Bei der Navigation bin ich aber nicht so das Ass, daher verlasse ich mich gern im Vorhinein auf komoot und den wahoo unterwegs. 

Hat jemand schon einen schönen Rundkurs als Track, den ich bekommen könnte? An welchen Stellen sollte man vielleicht anpassen, wenn man ohne Federung möglichst viel fahren können möchte?


----------



## Bogeyman (23. Mai 2021)

oxysept schrieb:


> Ich fahre immer hier lang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, ja den meinte ich mit der Kurve. Hätte wohl einfach "links abbiegen" schreiben sollen und kein großes Geheimnis drauss machen sollen.
Den hab ich auch immer genommen, da gerade aus doch sehr viele Bäume quer liegen/lagen?.
War schon länger nicht mehr dort.

Wenn wir schon in der Ecke sind... ist der Weg unterhalb der Wolfskanzel (Hohenstein) fahrbar? Kann mich dran erinnern, dass es vom Steinbruch bis ca. unterhalb der Wolfskanzel ging und dann wurde es sehr zäh. Dann könnte man den Trail am Brunkensener Steinbruch entlang noch mitnehmen  Glaube da müsste man auch nochmal aufräumen.


----------



## oxysept (24. Mai 2021)

Moin, der Weg unterhalb des Hohensteins ist frei. Zumindest der Weg, der an der Straße gegenüber der Fußgängerbrücke (die über die Glene führt) endet. Ich meine etwas weiter oben am Hang verläuft auch noch ein Weg parallel (bin ich aber seit Jahren nicht mehr gewesen), der ist wahrscheinlich zugewachsen.

Oben beim Kikedal bin ich noch nicht gerade aus gefahren. Geht es dort dann runter in die Wolfsschlucht oder kommt man am Waldrand bei den Windrädern raus (an der Kreuzung mit der dicken Buche)?

Fahren die anderen (siehe Foto) eigentlich noch? Bin damals mit dem Canyon Hardtail gefahren (rechts im Bild mit der weißen Sid), jetzt mit dem Tyee dürfte ich euch im Harz nicht mehr ganz so ausbremsen.


----------



## Ripgid (28. Mai 2021)

oxysept schrieb:


> Moin, der Weg unterhalb des Hohensteins ist frei. Zumindest der Weg, der an der Straße gegenüber der Fußgängerbrücke (die über die Glene führt) endet. Ich meine etwas weiter oben am Hang verläuft auch noch ein Weg parallel (bin ich aber seit Jahren nicht mehr gewesen), der ist wahrscheinlich zugewachsen.
> 
> Oben beim Kikedal bin ich noch nicht gerade aus gefahren. Geht es dort dann runter in die Wolfsschlucht oder kommt man am Waldrand bei den Windrädern raus (an der Kreuzung mit der dicken Buche)?
> 
> Fahren die anderen (siehe Foto) eigentlich noch? Bin damals mit dem Canyon Hardtail gefahren (rechts im Bild mit der weißen Sid), jetzt mit dem Tyee dürfte ich euch im Harz nicht mehr ganz so ausbremsen.


ja, wenn ich mal zeit habe.. seit hauskauf 11/2020 ist die zeit absolute mangelware..
dort oben im harz siehts aber leider schon lange nicht mehr so aus wie auf dem foto..

btt: ist der ith-kammweg aktuell fahrbar? welcher startpunkt bietet sich denn an?


----------



## Bogeyman (28. Mai 2021)

oxysept schrieb:


> Moin, der Weg unterhalb des Hohensteins ist frei. Zumindest der Weg, der an der Straße gegenüber der Fußgängerbrücke (die über die Glene führt) endet. Ich meine etwas weiter oben am Hang verläuft auch noch ein Weg parallel (bin ich aber seit Jahren nicht mehr gewesen), der ist wahrscheinlich zugewachsen.
> 
> Oben beim Kikedal bin ich noch nicht gerade aus gefahren. Geht es dort dann runter in die Wolfsschlucht oder kommt man am Waldrand bei den Windrädern raus (an der Kreuzung mit der dicken Buche)?
> 
> Fahren die anderen (siehe Foto) eigentlich noch? Bin damals mit dem Canyon Hardtail gefahren (rechts im Bild mit der weißen Sid), jetzt mit dem Tyee dürfte ich euch im Harz nicht mehr ganz so ausbremsen.



Uhhh das Bild vergesse ich ganz schnell mal wieder. Meine Haltungsnoten im Profil sind ja unterirdisch 
Wenn sich die ganze Lage wieder beruhigt hat wäre ich auch für eine Tour offen. Harz gibt es ja genug Ecken mit netten Trails.
Außer bei @Ripgid in der Ecke gibt/kenne ich überall was. Da bräuchte ich dann nochmal eine Tour von einem Local _**_ 

@oxysept
Der Trail endet ca. bei dem Kreis. Ist sehr steil und geht fast Falllinie runter. Leider liegen da bestimmt schon 2-3 Jahre größere (>0,5m) Bäume quer und werden auch wohl nicht raus gezogen. Aber Polly Pocket ist auch eine gute Alternative. Wobei ich da am Ende immer die Orientierung verliere.
Den Weg den ich meinte hab ich mal blau markiert. Aber dann ist der bestimmt immer noch zugewachsen. Mit dem E-Bike ging es, aber war auch echt Arbeit da durch zu kommen.


----------



## oxysept (28. Mai 2021)

@Ripgid Der Ithweg ist fahrbar (Bäume liegen da ja immer quer). Startpunkt Ithwiesen (beim Segelflugplatz), Coppenbrügge, Ockensen oder Lauenstein. Hängt davon ab in welcher Richtung oder welchen Abschnitt du fahren möchtest.

@Bogeyman Beim Kreis stand/steht glaube ich ein Hochsitz (werde mir den Trail anschauen). Den blau markieten Weg bin ich ewig nicht gefahren. Müsste bei ein paar Bienenstöcken auf dem asphaltierten Weg hoch zu den Windrädern enden. Ist wahrscheinlich teilweise zugewachsen.


----------



## Bogeyman (28. Mai 2021)

Kann sein, ich bin da schon länger nicht mehr gewesen. Von unten wird man bestimmt nichts mehr erkennen. Höchstens von oben. Wenn man nicht links in Polly Pocket einbiegt geht es ja noch ein Stück gerade aus in einer lang gezogenen rechts Kurve und dann müssten schon die ersten Bäume quer liegen. Das ist in den letzten bestimmt noch weiter zugewachsen. Glaube nicht das sich da Wanderer runter quälen werden.
Den Weg unter der Wolfskanzel bin ich nie bis zum asphaltierten Weg gefahren. Ich bin dann immer den blau markierten Weg runter Richtung Treppe und Straße. Da muss man aber bestimmt auch ein wenig Suchen... da liegen bestimmt auch wieder Sachen quer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (31. Mai 2021)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Außer bei @Ripgid in der Ecke gibt/kenne ich überall was. Da bräuchte ich dann nochmal eine Tour von einem Local _**_


Naja, so viel gibt es hier leider auch nicht. in den paar malen die ich hier unterwegs war, habe ich nur kleinere sachen gefunden. Die meisten fahren wohl nach GS und starten dort, erst ab lautenthal geht es mit Trails los. Evtl. wird mal was gebaut, wer weiß 
Vielleicht schaffen wir es nächstes Jahr mal wieder..


----------



## oxysept (1. Juni 2021)

@Bogeyman  Habe den kurzen "blauen" Trail nach etwas Suchen gefunden (kurz aber schön). Zwei/Drei Bäume liegen dort gegen Ende quer, die aber mit Säge oder Axt (da schon leicht morsch) gut zu beseitigen sein sollten.
Die Alternative zum Polly Pocket: Oben liegt ein kleiner Baum quer, beim nächsten dickeren Baum gibt es rechts eine Umfahrung mit "Steinanlieger". Weiter unten lagen auch ein paar kleiner Äste/Bäume quer. Würde den Trail als steiler und schwieriger als Polly Pocket einstufen. War gut rutschig (sehr lockerer Boden).

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Bogeyman (12. Juni 2021)

Hi war heute auch mal wieder in der Gegend unterwegs. Im Polly Pocket hab ich gleich mal 'ne Bodenprobe genommen  Das panische Ausweichen der Brenneseln in der 2ten Kurve hat nicht geklappt...
Gerade runter ist schon anspruchsvoller da Du viele HM in direkter Falllinie abbaust. Seit ich das letzte Mal da war hat sich aber so einiges verändert. Gibt 2-3 "neue" Umfahrungen wo man früher direkt runter ist. Auch die ganzen abgestützten Kurven gab es früher nicht. Wenn man 1-2 Kurven nochmal abstützt und 1-2 Bäume entfernt läßt der sich bestimmt auch wieder flüssig fahren.

Der Trail vom Reuberg runter ist wohl Geschichte. Die waren sehr deutlich mit der Sperrung. 20m weiter ist nochmal ein Balken...


----------



## Monolithic (30. April 2022)

Ich versuch's hier mal...

Liebe Ortskundige,
keine MTB-spezifische Anfrage, geht aber um den Ith und die dortigen, bei Kletterern beliebten Felsen an der Bergflanke. Und zwar ist mir - aus Kindheitstagen - eine Art "Höhle" erinnerlich, die man sich aber eher als Dreieck aus zwei oben gegeneinander gekippten Felsen vorstellen kann. Vorne offen, hinten mit ein bisschen Kletterei ebenfalls zugänglich und oben an der "Spitze" eben nahezu geschlossen. Das Innere war also wettergeschützt; meistens fand man eine Lagerfeuerstelle.

Beim letzten Ausflug zum Ith und Wanderung entlang besagter Felsen (Startpunkt: Segelflugplatz) hab ich's bloß nicht wiedergefunden.

Weiß jemand was mit der Beschreibung anzufangen und kann mir womöglich sogar sagen, wie ich dort hinkomme? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Steff2250 (30. April 2022)

Moin 
die einzige Höhle, die auf Deine Beschreibung passt und 
am Segelflugplatz ist, nennt sich Rothesteinhöhle.....
gehört zur Gemeinde Holzen.

Ist aber wie bei Dir ... seit Kindheitstagen nicht mehr da gewesen.....

Grüße


----------



## momme (30. April 2022)

Keine Ahnung welche Höhle Du genau meinst, aber unterhalb vom Segeflugplatz sind einige:


----------



## Monolithic (30. April 2022)

Moin,
die Rothesteinhöhle ist es jedenfalls nicht. Die hab ich zuverlässig wiedergefunden; war letztes Mal aber jahreszeitlich bedingt gesperrt, weil Fledermausunterkunft.

Aber die Karte hilft ein wenig.   Ich vermute, es ist die dort eingezeichnete "Bärenhöhle". Wird sich beim nächsten Besuch zeigen.


----------



## oxysept (1. Mai 2022)

Die Bärenhöhle ist, soweit ich weiß, nur von oben (per Abseilen) zugänglich und mit einem Gitter gesichert. Deine Beschreibung klingt weniger nach einer der Höhle und mehr nach "Niesche in der Feldwand" (?), davon gibt es einige in der Gegend dort.


----------



## Monolithic (1. Mai 2022)

Mehr als eine Nische. Im Raum zwischen den Felsen ist Platz für 20 Mann.

In meiner Erinnerung war's so:
Man lief den Pfad an der Flanke entlang, links ragen die diversen Kletterfelsen auf und auf dem Weg kommt man (davor oder danach) auch an der Rothesteinhöhle vorbei. An einem dieser Felsen kraxelte man dahinter kurz links die Böschung hoch, dann gelangte man in besagten großen Zwischenraum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

